# My version of Little Red Riding Hood



## biggles (Aug 18, 2007)

This post has been removed because the work is unfinished, out of date and not something I wish to keep in the public arena.


----------



## twitch (Aug 18, 2007)

this isn't a scipt


----------



## mammamaia (Aug 18, 2007)

nor is much of it comprehensible as _anything_... whatever it is, it needs a good proofread/edit to correct all the garbled grammar and scrambled syntax...


----------



## biggles (Aug 19, 2007)

It certainly is a working script. It's already been used for the toybox puppet theatre and translated in french for the same purpose.

I can appreciate if you don't like it, though I'd like to see more versions on fairytales in this section. Mine can start it off.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't like you comparing Granny to me. And why not have eggs in the basket, just for variety? Y'know, new laid eggs?


----------



## paroma (Aug 23, 2007)

aaahhhh...well its just the same isnt it?...and the grammar!!!...I dont know what kind of work can be done on it either...why not twist it a bit...did it ever strike you that the wolf might not be evil?...why not try dispelling some notions...just a thought.


----------

